# help please



## IamINFECTION (Sep 2, 2011)

Whenever I start up my PC, it will stay at the hardware monitor screen. When i check the bios, i get this warning saying, "please clear CMOS if system no display after overclocking." what does this mean and how do i fix this. Ive been told to remove some battery and do something with jumpers. Neither fixed this problem.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello IamINFECTION and welcome to TSF,

That warning is to let you know that if you overclock your system and have a no-post situation, you should use the clear CMOS jumper to restore POST.


----------



## IamINFECTION (Sep 2, 2011)

for someone that computer illiterate, tell me how to fix this using lamest terms.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It isn't an error. It is just telling you that if you overclock the system and get no video when you reboot to clear the CMOS to restore functionality.


----------



## IamINFECTION (Sep 2, 2011)

i wish someone will give me steps to fix this problem.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

IamINFECTION said:


> Whenever I start up my PC, it will stay at the hardware monitor screen.


Is this the problem you are referring to?
If so, post your PC specs.
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.



IamINFECTION said:


> When i check the bios, i get this warning saying, "please clear CMOS if system no display after overclocking." what does this mean and how do i fix this.


This is a warning and not a problem.


----------



## IamINFECTION (Sep 2, 2011)

this is what it says on the reciept:

AMD PHENOM II X4 920 2.8GHZ RETAIL
500GB SATA II 3.0 GB 16MB 7200RPM
2GB PC6400 DDR2 800
BLACK SAMSUNG 20X DVDRW
12-IN-ONE INTERNAL CARD READER
ATI RADEON HD 4850 PCI-E 16X 1GB VIDEO CARD
GIGABYTE 802.11G 54MBP WIRELESS PCI
SUNBEAM CASEGEARS HUSH 680W POWER

before this problem, the computer worked fine and then the next day i get this warning message. i always turn it off before i go to bed. i dont seem to get what the actual problem is. i havent added or removed any kind of hardware, software or anything like that. just one day this warning in the bios came up and now wont let me proceed though the hardware monitor screen.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

To be clear, the PC boots and freezes at the hardware monitor screen?
What precisely are you seeing on the screen when it freezes?
Brand & Model Number of the Motherboard?
Your PSU is basically junk an that may be the problem.


----------



## IamINFECTION (Sep 2, 2011)

it doesnt necessarily freeze but it just stays on that screen. everything looks fine on the hardware monitor screen it just doesnt seem to boot up. the brand of the mother board is biostar and its model number is TA790GX 128M. ohh and this is a custom computer, if that helps. if it is the PSU what unit would you recommend i get?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

BioStar boards are notorious for oddball issues.

Here is a PSU.
Newegg.com - XFX P1-650X-CAH9 650W ATX12V v2.2 / ESP12V v2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## IamINFECTION (Sep 2, 2011)

ive asked some people about this problem IRL, they say it might be the motherboard. any thoughts on this cause i dont think its the power supply.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

When overclocking power supplies can cause some serious issues having a reliable PSU can save hardware in long run as well


----------

